# Wie man in WoW die Grafik verbessern kann



## Kruppstahl_G3R (4. August 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mir gedacht habe wie öde doch die WoW Grafik ist, bin ich auf Youtube darauf gestoßen: Grafik verbessern per Makro!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgBV-OQn_VI...feature=related

Minimale Englischkentnisse sind vorrausgesetzt, aber ich denke, das sollte man schon verstehen.

Hier der Makrotext um die Grafik zu verbessern:

/console groundEffectDensity 256
/console groundEffectDist 200
/console detailDoodadAlpha 100
/console horizonfarclip 2112
/console farclip 999
/console characterAmbient

Und der um es Rückgängig zu machen:

/console groundEffectDensity 16
/console groundEffectDist 1
/console horizonfarclip 1305
/console farclip 177
/console characterAmbient 1
/console smallcull 1
/console skycloudlod 1
/console detailDoodadAlpha 1

Steht übrigens auch in Youtube rechts am Rand.

Bei älteren PC's könnte es Anfangen stark zu laggen.

Sollte so ein Thread schon existieren entschuldige ich dafür, denn in der SuFu hab ich nix gefunden.


----------



## Thyson7 (4. August 2008)

danke ich werds ma ausprobieren 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izydriel (4. August 2008)

thx, gleich mal testen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Izy


----------



## Kasching (4. August 2008)

nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur das prob is wenn ich das mache bekomm ich gleich nen error ( meine grafikkarte is gut genug für crysis dann sollte die wow eig schaffen) und hab 2GB RAM ... weiß wer wieso ? es ist der error # 134


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. August 2008)

O_o das sieht bei mri genauso aus , iwe wenn ich die grafik ganz hochstelle. Exact das gleich. Also denke ich , das die Makro Funktion , beziehungsweise der command , einfach nur n kurzer weg ist , seine grafikeinstellungen zu ändern...


----------



## Kruppstahl_G3R (4. August 2008)

Hallo,

also bei mir hats was gebracht, und es ist besser als die Höchsteinstellungen im Grafikpanel.

Zum Beispiel sind jetzt deutlich mehr Büsche,Gras usw. am Boden und nochn paar andere Effekte.

ps.:Sry hab keine Ahnung was das für ein Error ist.

MfG. Kruppstahl


----------



## Dominian (4. August 2008)

Danke für den Tipp. Ist zwar nicht so der Unterschied zu vorher, aber immerhin dichtere Pflanzen und etwas weitere Sicht.


----------



## Tsorro (4. August 2008)

Was ist daran besser als vorher???


----------



## Larandera (4. August 2008)

Erinnert mich iwie an das Moden bzw ändern von Oblivion^^

Da geht das ähnlich,auch wenn man dafür die Daten nicht ingame ändern kann wie in WoW anscheinend.

NOrmal müsste es funktionieren (nacher mal selber testen) da Buschdichte etc alles nur von den Werten abhängt eig


----------



## Dominian (4. August 2008)

Ich habe noch das hier gefunden :

My “Min Detail” macro looks like this:

/console showDetailDoodads
/console showLowDetail
/console horizonfarclip 1305
/console farclip 177
/console groundEffectDensity 256
/console detailDoodadAlpha 100
/console characterAmbient
/console maxLOD 2
/console SkyCloudLOD 1

My “Max Detail” macro looks like this:

/console showDetailDoodads
/console showLowDetail
/console horizonfarclip 2112
/console farclip 777
/console groundEffectDensity 256
/console detailDoodadAlpha 100
/console characterAmbient
/console maxLOD 3
/console SkyCloudLOD 3

The commands “showDetailDoodads” and “showLowDetail” are actually toggles, and turn off flowers and the mountains in the distance respectively. You can press the same button twice to turn the flowers on/off and such, which is useful for finding quest items hidden in deep foliage.

Vor allem die "switch" funktion des buttons is ganz gut.


----------



## DTomsche (4. August 2008)

eine frage:mus ich das alles abschreiben oder wie kann ich das kopiern?


----------



## I Pwn (4. August 2008)

DTomsche schrieb:


> eine frage:mus ich das alles abschreiben oder wie kann ich das kopiern?



hängt ovn deinen fertigkeiten ab


----------



## DTomsche (4. August 2008)

???


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2008)

Kannste kopieren per shift+entf. und dann per shift+einfg. in das makro reinhauen...
Siehten schon besser aus, aber sooo super isses wirklich auch net^^


----------



## Makalvian (4. August 2008)

einfach gesagt markier dir den text drücke strg+c geh in wow wo du dein makro fenster geöffnet hast und drücke im aktivierten textfenster strg+v um es dann einzufügen ^^ also strg+c zum kopieren und strg+v zum einfügen


----------



## Dominian (4. August 2008)

DTomsche schrieb:


> eine frage:mus ich das alles abschreiben oder wie kann ich das kopiern?



gib einfach in deine Eingabe "/macro" ein (ohne die gänsefüsschen)

Dann drückste auf new, wählst n symbol aus und per strg+c und strg+v reinkopieren.


----------



## EviLKeX (4. August 2008)

natürlich kannst du es kopieren >.>


----------



## the Huntress (4. August 2008)

Sag blos nicht das Video hast du von mir aus diesem Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=781207
Edit : Achso sind doch verschiedene. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie dem auch sei, bei mir funktionieren alle Macros. Ich spiele seit einem Monat auf den aller niedrigsten Details. Nochnie war WoW so flüssig am laufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowhunter (4. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> O_o das sieht bei mri genauso aus , iwe wenn ich die grafik ganz hochstelle. Exact das gleich. Also denke ich , das die Makro Funktion , beziehungsweise der command , einfach nur n kurzer weg ist , seine grafikeinstellungen zu ändern...



nenenenenene =D du musst am anfang schon deine vid einstellungen auf max stellen dann das makro benutzen das sollte noch mehr pushen


----------



## Itarus (4. August 2008)

1. Das gabs schonma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Diese Befehle verbssern nicht die Grafik, sondern erhöhen z.B. nur die Anzahl der Gräser, Steine, usw..
3. Außerdem werden Glüheffekte einfach nur noch extremer dargestellt!

Der 2te Punkt ist im AdS besonders nervig, weil das ganze BG voller rosa, kleiner Steinchen ist!
Aber sonst isses ganz lustig, RAM natürlich vorrausgesetzt!

MfG Itarus


----------



## Devin007 (4. August 2008)

Neu erscheint mir vorallen auch Schatteneffekte, wenn man sich von der Sonne wegdreht ist der Vorderkörper dunkel. Kann sein dass es das schon vorher gab, aber nicht so extrem.


----------



## mattenowie (4. August 2008)

DTomsche schrieb:


> eine frage:mus ich das alles abschreiben oder wie kann ich das kopiern?



am einfachsten ist es wenn du den text hier im forum makierst, dann rechtemaus und auf kopieren gehen. im spiel klickst du dann ins makro fenster, da wo du den befehl eingeben musst und drückst dann alt+f4.

ist ganz simpel


----------



## Tricida (4. August 2008)

HELP

Habs ausprobiert.. ja ich seh weiter, die Farben sind nice.. und n Moment waren auch mehr Pflanzen da.. aber nu hab ich die Wahl.. ganz kurze Sicht mit haufenweise Vegetation ODER ewig weite Sicht aber !0000! Vegetation. Auch wenn ich den normalen WOW Grafikregler vernde.. keine Pflanzen mehr.. die sind komplett verschwunden. Hab auch schon alles auf STANDART zurückgesetzt.. auch da.. keine Pflänzchen mehr^^ WILL WIEDER GRAS unter den Füßen haben


----------



## Davidor (4. August 2008)

Itarus schrieb:


> 1. Das gabs schonma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



AN die Stine hab ich mich gewöhnt^^


----------



## teroa (4. August 2008)

oohh mann wozu ne makro,makro ist kacke das muss mann jedes mal neu machen wenn mann wow startet,
ihr könnt es auch einfach in eure wow config reinbauen 

Maximale Grafik Details:::

SET showDetailDoodads
SET showLowDetail
SET horizonfarclip "6226"
SET farclip "783"
SET groundEffectDensity "256"
SET detailDoodadAlpha "100"
SET characterAmbient "0"
SET maxLOD "3"
SET SkyCloudLOD "3"
SET smallcull "0"
SET groundEffectDist "140"

(im Ordner \World of Warcraft\WTF\)

Der Vorteil der config.wtf Datei ist die Dauerhafte Speicherung des Befehls
wir beschränken uns hier auf die config.wtf Methode, da diese sinnvoller ist. Dabei ist zu beachten, die Datei vor Spielstart auf Schreibgeschützt zu setzen (Rechtsklick auf die Datei - Eigenschaften - Haken bei Schreibgeschützt setzen).

sollte dann so aussehen
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mystikz (22. Februar 2009)

moin, 

zu wotlk hat sich ja bischen was geändert oder , ich find auch nicht alle commands in der config wenn ich die aufmache...?

zu meiner frage ist das noch aktuell oder kann man evtl noch mehr raus holn ?
und welches ist nun wirklich das maximale was man eingeben kann für details, sichtweite etc... 

danke

mfg mystikz


----------



## Dopeilli (23. Februar 2009)

Gude Mystik. Also, diese Commands funzen weiterhin, eben gemacht. Allerdings need ich noch nen Command damit ich das Wetter dichter kriege. =( Das sieht so lasch aus. So richtig dicken Sturm mit allem drum und drann wäre ja ma übel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Dieses Makro ändert einfach die Grafikeinstellungen.. das kann man aber auch manuell machen bei den Grafikeinstellungen...

PS: die WoW-Grafik ist schön genug, denkt nichtmal daran da rumzufummeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dopeilli (25. Februar 2009)

Birk, das stimmt in keinster weiße was du da gerade gesagt hast. Ich habe meine Grafikeinstellung beim Panel schon überm halben Jahr auf hoch gehabt, dennoch haben sich die Grafik Einstellungen durch das Makro geändert. man muss es auch nur einmal eingeben. Die Welt sieht so viel fülliger und lebhafter aus.
Test es doch selbst mal, oder ist dein Rechner zu scheiße dafür? Naja, wenn man Geld nur für WoW ausgibt kann man sich auch keinen neuen Rechner / Graka leisten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

